# Expanding Coverage Of Mini-lathes And Mills



## HMF (Dec 10, 2015)

*We have just added a group of mini-lathe videos to our Video Library.

Other information will also be added there, and in this section, with the intention of expanding useful information to those of you who use mini-lathes and mills.

Please invite your friends and group-mates to this section to contribute and take advantage of the new information.

Thanks.*


----------

